# The hunt for the H hercules



## clearlysaid (Mar 12, 2008)

This could prove to be interesting...   I can't find an article from a more reliable source like the BBC or AP or something...  From this article:



> Actor Dominic Monaghan is planning an expedition into the African jungle in a bid to find the world's largest spider.
> 
> The Lord Of The Rings star, who has a huge collection of reptiles and insects, is desperate to try and locate the Hercules Baboon Spider, which was last spotted in Nigeria in the early 1900s.
> 
> ...


I wish someone who, uh, knows more information about tarantulas would be completing this trip... not some random actor.  Oh well.


----------



## desertdweller (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Bell-
Would be nice, huh, for a T person to do it.  You think it would get any press that way?  Strange business that actors get press for picking their noses and amazing things T's do goes unnoticed.  Personally I'd rather have dinner with one of my T's than some random actor! LOL


----------



## jbrd (Mar 12, 2008)

> "There's one specimen of it in the Natural History Museum in London. It's about 14 or 15 inches. There's only one - they found it in the early 1900s in Nigeria... A biologist found that spider, put it in alcohol and that's it, that's all they have...


Is there even a T in the London Museum?


----------



## Calucifer (Mar 12, 2008)

oh my god 15 inches


----------



## Crono (Mar 12, 2008)

For all we know, he could be a knowledgeable member on the Boards here. Thats the fun part of only needing a made-up username and free email account to contribute to these forums. So you can't write him off as just an actor looking for attention.

It sounds like a great trip, I hope he has fun at least, or maybe he will actually find something, and contributes the info for all of us.



jbrd said:


> Is there even a T in the London Museum?


There are likely many of them in storage, away from the public. I really doubt that a museum would put a century old holotype on display.


----------



## clearlysaid (Mar 12, 2008)

Crono said:


> For all we know, he could be a knowledgeable member on the Boards here. Thats the fun part of only needing a made-up username and free email account to contribute to these forums. So you can't write him off as just an actor looking for attention.


Well, it says he has reptiles and insects, no arachnids.  So I doubt he would at least visit this forum.  But I feel I can write him off at this time when he's quoted as saying something like: 


> This thing is way bigger than a dinner plate, and way bigger than anything else that's out there right now.  We don't know how poisonous the spider is, we don't know whether is jumps... It's all unchartered territory.  If we find it, we'll be in the Guiness Book Of Records


Poisonous?  And lol at the "jump" comment.  It certainly does sound like he's sensationalizing.  

And is the only point of this excursion to get into the records?

But from my first post I wasn't writing anything to say he's just looking for attention... I was just saying I wish someone who knew more would be doing the trip... a scientist, maybe... someone who studies tarantulas for a living.  Not some random actor.


----------



## Truff135 (Mar 12, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> Poisonous?  And lol at the "jump" comment.  It certainly does sound like he's sensationalizing.


That's the first thing that I noticed as well, and had to laugh. OMG a giant jumping poison-ridden beast!!!...  I can't help but feel that his comment did more harm than good for tarantulas.  Now people are going to assume that they all will do a diving lunge for your jugular and inject you with lethal doses of poison, but I suppose his intentions are good...(maybe)


----------



## Tuwin (Mar 12, 2008)

Just because an actors an actor don't mean he can't be well versed, knowledgeable or good at anything else.

I think its great and i really hope he succeeds.


----------



## clearlysaid (Mar 12, 2008)

Based on what he said I would not consider him a tarantula person in any sense other than he's going to go look for one.  

Lordy if I knew this would turn into a debate on whether or not he should do the trip I wouldn't have made that "some random actor" comment... come on, isn't the fact that they're looking for this spider interesting?  Do we really have to focus on the actor?  The thread isn't "Some random unqualified actor is looking for the H hercules."  It's about the hunt.  I just wish the hunt involved scientists...  who knows, it may... I just think scientists would do better with collecting information and specimens.

How cool would it be to have documented information and photos of this monster?


----------



## CjP (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm confused. If it's really the Hercules Babboon he's looking for (Hysterocrates Hercules).... they aren't really as rare as that article meakes them out to be.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Hysterocrates+Hercules


----------



## phormingochilus (Mar 12, 2008)

What makes you so sure that those are the real hercules? and not gigas or crassipes or ... ;-)

Regards
Søren



CjP said:


> I'm confused. If it's really the Hercules Babboon he's looking for (Hysterocrates Hercules).... they aren't really as rare as that article meakes them out to be.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Hysterocrates+Hercules


----------



## Tescos (Mar 12, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> I wish someone who, uh, knows more information about tarantulas would be completing this trip... not some random actor.  Oh well.


yes because being an actor would make you a complete idiot who knows nothing about any hobby they might have in their free time. I mean it is the same with me also. Being a C & J, I haven't got a scooby doo about the spiders I keep. Hell I even try feeding them carrots and wonder why they do not eat them. 

Sorry but come on why does it have to be a science type person who would be the perfect person to look for it? Any turd can go out, look for tarantulas, record information, and research what they are looking for before they go looking or is this only for those people in the white coats and a pocket full of pens?



> Is there even a T in the London Museum?


Yes as I think there is a cafe on the ground floor! 

opps now I have gone and upset even more people!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## CjP (Mar 12, 2008)

phormingochilus said:


> What makes you so sure that those are the real hercules? and not gigas or crassipes or ... ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Søren


I'd ask Mr. Monoghan the same question if he finds one.


----------



## Tony (Mar 12, 2008)

Calucifer said:


> oh my god 15 inches


First time ive heard that measurement applied to H herc.. But from what i remember Rick saying, the specimen in London was too far gone to be of any use typeing out a new specimen...
Soren?
Tony


----------



## thedude (Mar 12, 2008)

CjP said:


> I'd ask Mr. Monoghan the same question if he finds one.


haha id ask him if he was even sure it was a tarantula lol


----------



## lucanidae (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the type specimen in the London Museum of Natural History is nowhere near 15 inches. Even if you stretched it way out and measured the longest angle it still wouldn't be 15 inches. I read the description of it in Andrew Smith's Tarantulas of Africa and it wasn't that large, I can get the exact measurements tomorrow.


----------



## Tescos (Mar 12, 2008)

jbrd said:


> Is there even a T in the London Museum?


just for you..... click me quick and click me hard!

For the rest wow the powers of search Click even harder than you can click

cheers
Chris


----------



## Dillon (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish....

 that the T would attack the actor and then we hear about on the media...Now thats entertaining...There's like, a youtube video of the idiot trying to potato sack it, or something, and he gets the Death Stance and pounced on...Wow...Hilarious..

One can dream.


----------



## Tuwin (Mar 12, 2008)

They should get Frodo to go. If he can take shelob he can take this succa


----------



## phormingochilus (Mar 13, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. Being an actor doesn't make you ignorant per default. And ANYONE could go and WOULD record priceless information no matter WHAT they found. After all the final ID, comparisons and character crushing is done back home - and could for all I know be any geek in a white coat who have spent his whole life polishing pickles jars in a museum basement. This is not necessarily done by the guy collecting the animals. Collecting is not so much about science as it is about motivation, drive and willingness to take risks. Basically doing it instead of thinking of doing it. For all I know any random actor or for that matter any of you random folks here on this list might have the combination of characters that move you from imagining to be collecting to actually collecting. This is all what is really needed for collecting ;-) Step out of that shoe-box thinking and get in to the real life where actors are actually real persons with real motives ;-) Cudos from me to anyone taking that step and actually doing some collecting - actor or not. 

Regards
Søren



Tescos said:


> yes because being an actor would make you a complete idiot who knows nothing about any hobby they might have in their free time. I mean it is the same with me also. Being a C & J, I haven't got a scooby doo about the spiders I keep. Hell I even try feeding them carrots and wonder why they do not eat them.
> 
> Sorry but come on why does it have to be a science type person who would be the perfect person to look for it? Any turd can go out, look for tarantulas, record information, and research what they are looking for before they go looking or is this only for those people in the white coats and a pocket full of pens?
> 
> ...


----------



## CjP (Mar 13, 2008)

Quickly, Robin! To the Bat-Computer!

Okay, after doing some Googling to get some more info, I fine the same story repeated verbatim (this one has the coolest picture though). According to this site, he '_Owns a leaf-mantis named Gizmo and a Black Widow spider named Witchitar_' (people actually keep Widows?). Here's a video of him discussing the trip on Jay Leno, and here's a Rickroll for people who just blindly click links. ;P 

The video is reassuring. He does say he's bringing 'a wrangler and an expert' with him, so even if most other people on this thread are right and Mr. Monoghan is just a 'dumb actor', he'll have some people with him that actually have skills.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 13, 2008)

i hope he finds them 
some how id be surprised if there 14-15" tho!


----------



## Sabatta (Mar 14, 2008)

phormingochilus said:


> I couldn't agree more. Being an actor doesn't make you ignorant per default. And ANYONE could go and WOULD record priceless information no matter WHAT they found. After all the final ID, comparisons and character crushing is done back home - and could for all I know be any geek in a white coat who have spent his whole life polishing pickles jars in a museum basement. This is not necessarily done by the guy collecting the animals. Collecting is not so much about science as it is about motivation, drive and willingness to take risks. Basically doing it instead of thinking of doing it. For all I know any random actor or for that matter any of you random folks here on this list might have the combination of characters that move you from imagining to be collecting to actually collecting. This is all what is really needed for collecting ;-) Step out of that shoe-box thinking and get in to the real life where actors are actually real persons with real motives ;-) Cudos from me to anyone taking that step and actually doing some collecting - actor or not.
> 
> Regards
> Søren


Well said.  :clap: 

Even if he doesn't find the Hercules, he may make some other interesting discoveries.

Go team Pippin!


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 14, 2008)

I think it's pretty cool he's doing this, but isn't it a VERY dangerous place to go? Another question I have is, what if he finds say a 11" gigas, will he think it's a hercules?
I wonder if he is bringing a film crew with him.
I am really looking forward to see how this turns out.


----------



## FryLock (Mar 18, 2008)

I to think it's a pretty brave thing for a highly ransomable young hobbit to go to West Africa, the risk to his "one ring" alone is hair raising ;P


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Jun 10, 2009)

So whats the latest on this then? Is the hercules a myth?



clearlysaid said:


> This could prove to be interesting...   I can't find an article from a more reliable source like the BBC or AP or something...  From this article:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish someone who, uh, knows more information about tarantulas would be completing this trip... not some random actor.  Oh well.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 10, 2009)

The things that are said in t.v./media promotions are used to attract viewers, not necessarily those in the know.  Saying that they don't know if it could be poisonous or if it could jump sounds interesting to the common person who doesn't know otherwise...therefore attaining the goal of the promotion.  It's called sensationalizing.

That said, if the 'actor' owns reptiles and insects he at least has a personal interest and knowledge, although it doesn't specify if he owns arachnids.  In any case, kudos for someone stepping up to the plate and seeking the unknown.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jun 10, 2009)

*Collecting- the truth*

So I just got back into tarantula keeping this year and have also picked up an interest in scorpions as well.  I have not collected any tarantulas, though I have had friends bring me some wandering MM hentzi, mostly because I am afraid to harm the populations and I have no ability to distinguish burrows yet.  Scorpions are a little different though.  I started off getting them in my local area to keep and trade for T's and other scorps.  I have in the last two months learned a whole lot about local species and their distribution, likes and dislikes, etc, and I only have a ged.  I have sent specimens found locally to researchers because they are not known here or may just be unknown.  Still working on that sorry!  I have gotten an A49 black light as well.  And have taken 2 trips to the desert so far, and have many more lined up.  I have also decided to try and set myself up to go back to school to become arachnologist.  I think I could start within 2-3 years.  

Plus, you have to applaud the guy a little just for having the guts to go there.  Let alone crawling around in the jungle sticking your head into hollowed out tree trunks!  Jeez,  I mean that is a tough place to "go for a hike"  ya know?   My collecting trips are hard enough, and I am just collecting in the deserts and woods of Texas.  Thorns, stings, bites, plant burrs, Rattlesnakes, rock climbing, cliff walking, nats in your nose, fire ants, brown recluses, twisted ankles, and border patrol are just par for the coarse around here.  But I will take all of that for one diplocentrus sp., and I plan on going to desert every other weekend starting in a month or so,...  I have the drive, and willingness to get out there.  I will climb down the cliff and step over the rattlesnakes to get the scorp.  A scorpion sting and a fire ant attack, blistering sunburn and mouth full of sand don't stop me from hunting.   There are probably plenty of white coats that wouldn't want to, and probably couldn't handle it to begin with....  If they were in charge of finding everything, nothing would be found.  (this is a stereotype that doesn't not apply to all lab/research/university etc. there are tough guys that disect too.)  But hey, is anyone else down there hunting them?  And if you are an expert in African Baboon species, get ahold of Monihan.  I bet he'd take you along.  No, really, just ask.  But you have to have something to back it up.
Not just, well I have 12 of them.  If you have the credintials/publication of material, send him a resume.  He sounds like he's on a mission.  I hope he finds a 20 incher.  It will bring more interest in Tarantulas!    Good luck Patrick!  Go get em!   And get me a couple of scorps while you are there now that I think about it!   And for those of you unconvinced, don't forget that new species are discovered relatively often and we have species here who's ranges are unknown or species disputes and maybe even some species unknown to the hobby.  Can you imagine what's hiding in a valley in the congo?  We have no idea.  NO ONE DOES.  So I won't discount 15" just yet.  I am not saying it's there or not.  But the more I learn, the more I realize how little we know.  :O)  Is it sensationalized? Sure.  But do we have any idea what he really said?  It's not like reporters don't ever misquote..... Then again, if he needed to get a 2 sentence sound byte out to make ears perk up, he did pretty good, even if accompanied with eye rolling like here, as we are talking about it.  If he had to explain that they are unsure of the strength or make up of it's venom and what that really means, to a world full of people (even some pet store employees apparently) that think tarantulas have to be defanged, it wouldn't have made it onto anything but CSPAN.  I know.  A lot of people know I am into arachnids so I often get questioned.  If I don't keep it under say 30 seconds, I start loosing people.  Throw in some tough words like gravid or relative toxicity, and it's all over.  So I would get that too.  sorry if this is long, I just had my coffee..  
Peace, Ryan


----------



## spiderfield (Jun 10, 2009)

Very well said! :clap:


----------



## burmish101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Africa is one of the most undocumented places there is. Personally I dont have the balls to go there. All this war and rebel stuff i'd be scared of getting kidnapped, not to even mention how hazardous the jungles could be. I'm sure many very cool discoveries will be made over time hopefully some of those countries get a little more control and can settle down a little more though.


----------



## Jackuul (Jun 11, 2009)

From something I recently read it stated that in estimation only 1/3-1/5  of living spider species  (including tarantulas etc) are known.  That means between 2/3 and 4/5ths of all species of spider are still unknown. 

Ah found it...



> Spiders, Spiders Everywhere: At least 40,000 species of spider have been described by science, but this number only accounts for one-third to one-fifth of all spider species on earth. Spiders can be found in just about every terrestrial habitat and some water ones as well, from tropical rain forests, woodlands, caves and gardens to your home.


http://animal.discovery.com/invertebrates/spider/

That means that if there are 40,000 known, then there could be between 80,000 to 160,000 species yet to be discovered and documented. 

If this estimation is across the board, that means for T's that there could be 2700-3600 left to be found.  However because they're a tad bit more noticeable, I'm guessing a very conservative ~1500 range based on dense rainforests, and who knows what in Africa.  

Someone might discover a new species that is very docile and extremely beginner friendly.  Someone else might discover a psychotic.  Perhaps even one that beats out the largest known on record, or smallest. 

There could possibly be an even bigger T in South America, deep in the darkest areas of the rainforest, taking down capybaras.  A deep dark hole, and unwitting large rodent rustles onto a large matted ground web, hidden by leaves, a sudden strike and quick struggle, and then it vanishes.  Only problem for something bigger than 11 inches is the efficiency of oxygen exchange, unless it adapted a third pair or improved upon the existing pair of book lungs of the basic T, along with the heart.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd highly doubt a T that size exists. I do wish him good luck on his quest. I would def worry about his safety though being an actor(kidnappers). 

I agree though that a scientist is not really needed. Some simple datataking skills(GPS, camera, maybe a few vials of ethanol) would do.


----------



## Paramite (Jun 11, 2009)

clearlysaid said:


> Poisonous?  And lol at the "jump" comment.  It certainly does sound like he's sensationalizing.


People get misquoted all the time. Believe me, I've been there. Besides, when you're doing a world wide interview about tarantulas, it's more a rule than an exception.


----------



## Sathane (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder just how legitimate this is since the Guinness book of records would most certainly record the size of that preserved specimen as the largest ever found.




Calucifer said:


> oh my god 15 inches


That what she said.


----------



## JasonCrowl (Jun 11, 2009)

*Hercules Baboon*

If he goes to Nigeria to look for one, better take a high-powered rifle....many locals aren't happy with Westerners in their back yard.


----------



## Sathane (Jun 12, 2009)

I think he'll be okay.  
Nigeria is known to have the highest population density of princes and wealthy businessmen on the planet.  Apparently, these guys can't wait to give away their fortunes so I'm sure they'd be more than willing to accommodate a complete stranger in a tarantula hunt. 



JasonCrowl said:


> If he goes to Nigeria to look for one, better take a high-powered rifle....many locals aren't happy with Westerners in their back yard.


----------



## natebugman (Jun 12, 2009)

While a scientist might not be a requirement, someone who understands the general behaviors of tarantulas and their choice of habitats would be necessary to make finding the animal more likely. Otherwise, stumbling on the hiding spot of a large previously unknown spider would just come down to dumb luck, which I'm sure has happened before but is not likely.


----------



## Dave (Jun 12, 2009)

Crono said:


> For all we know, he could be a knowledgeable member on the Boards here. Thats the fun part of only needing a made-up username and free email account to contribute to these forums. So you can't write him off as just an actor looking for attention.
> 
> It sounds like a great trip, I hope he has fun at least, or maybe he will actually find something, and contributes the info for all of us.
> 
> ...


Dominic, is that you?!


----------



## Sathane (Jun 12, 2009)

No, I'm Dominic. 



Dave said:


> Dominic, is that you?!


----------



## Dave (Jun 12, 2009)

Sathane said:


> No, I'm Dominic.


Sathane.............is your last name Monaghan?  (psst, pm me if it is...I won't tell...)


----------



## Sathane (Jun 12, 2009)

Oops.  Just checked my underwear and it appears my name isn't Dominic after all... It's Calvin.  



Dave said:


> Sathane.............is your last name Monaghan?  (psst, pm me if it is...I won't tell...)


----------



## Dave (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh            .:8o


----------

